
Gmail Ending? Google Starts Migrating Users - amelius
http://www.forbes.com/sites/gordonkelly/2015/12/05/google-ending-gmail
======
pjc50
Site has an anti-adblocker wall, which was responsible for
[https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160111/05574633295/forbe...](https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20160111/05574633295/forbes-
site-after-begging-you-turn-off-adblocker-serves-up-steaming-pile-malware-
ads.shtml) in the recent past.

~~~
csense
Site fails to load in Firefox on Ubuntu in private mode with no ad blocker.

------
kevinwong
Email has been one of the last holdouts of "services that purely distribute",
in an era where Facebook, Twitter, search results, job postings are all
tailored/processed by an algorithm before reaching the end user.

In addition, of the things that dominate the finite amount of our "attention"
(FB/IG/Google), only email hasn't been fully monetized.

When Inbox first launched, there was a lot of discussion on the end of email
as a commodity. However, email's customer today is no longer the user (you and
I) but the advertisers' (e.g. context-driven ads in Gmail).

With Inbox, instead of passively showing context-driven ads, Google can take
it to the next level similar to what Facebook has done with its newsfeed. From
inserting ads/call to actions within the Inbox 'timeline', to forcing
advertisers/publishers behavior when it comes to how Inbox
interprets/filters/classifies an email (remember the addition of the
"Promotions" tab?).

I'd also like to recommend a recent article which talks about how Inbox is the
trojan horse for your personal AI which goes into some other points:
[http://solveforinteresting.com/inbox-is-the-trojan-horse-
for...](http://solveforinteresting.com/inbox-is-the-trojan-horse-for-your-
personal-ai/)

~~~
746F7475
What timeline? For me Inbox is just Gmail with better UI which categorises my
shit automagically.

~~~
kevinwong
By 'timeline' you can think "list whose order is determined by an algorithm",
or however you so choose to interpret your automagical categorization of
stuff.

~~~
746F7475
But like they are there just for a second, then you just archive them. Or are
you actually storing emails in your inbox?

------
smackfu
So if you use Inbox regularly but still go through GMail to get there,
eventually it starts taking you to Inbox directly? Seems like good design to
me.

------
brianjking
Wow, timely news. (Not). Article posted December 15th, 2015.

~~~
sdiq
December 5th, actually.

